# Garmin cadence on Tarmac



## stockracing (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone here uses the Garmin GSC-10 on their Tarmac? It seems like the curved chainstay put the sensor too close to the spokes. I'd like to see some pics of how you installed it.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

I put the magnet on the opposite side spoke. I found that on the spoke closest to the sensor, the magnet was hitting wither the chainstay very lightly or the zip tie creating a small click.

Angle the magnet just a bit towards to sensor. It is nice and tight and hasn't moved or not read due to speed, bumps, etc.

Also a tip to keep the frame cleaner and easier to clean with just a rag, throw some turtle wax on the frame. The Tarmac paint is a bit "sticky" and did not whip off easily without a little elbow.


----------



## stockracing (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the pic. Never thought about putting it on the opposite side spoke. And you have the arm raised up too


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Angle the sensor out slightly and put the arm down. I put the magnet on DS spokes, the catch is that the only magnets that work are Garmin or Cateye magnets. Other ones don't seem to be strong enough.

It looks way better this way and there's no chance of bumping the arm and breaking it in the spokes


----------



## stockracing (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. You guys put anything between the zipties and the frame like tape or something?


----------



## knobster368 (Aug 29, 2009)

stockracing said:


> Thanks for the pics. You guys put anything between the zipties and the frame like tape or something?


My Garmin came with a little rubber pad.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

knobster368 said:


> My Garmin came with a little rubber pad.


This.

Also I have kicked the sensor into the wheel while moving and only the zip ties broke. The sensor is fine. I did this on "purpose" trying to nudge the sensor a little closer to the magnet. I'm dumb.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

I use a little Bike Saver clear tape on the chain stay under the sensor.

Also, for the cadence magnet: Ditch the zip tie. Instead glue the magnet to the crank arm with a spot of Shoo Goo. Doesn't move around, and it looks WAY better. Mine's stayed put for 3 years so far.


----------

